# Guidance on SAFETY PERFORMANCE INDICATORS



## رمزة الزبير (9 أبريل 2010)

كتاب هام جداً في كيفية تطوير واستخدام مؤشرات الأداء تجدونه على الرابط التالي:
[www.4shared.com/get/81723200/529c8a2c/Safety_Performance_Indicator.html[


----------



## sayed00 (9 أبريل 2010)

دائما المميزين لا يأتون الا بالمميز


مكشورة على الملف المميز و الف مبروك التميز


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (9 أبريل 2010)

مبروك التمز
ومشكورة على الملف


----------



## safety113 (10 أبريل 2010)

رائع جدا ونتمنى المزيد
مطبق لدينا حرفيا
مبروك التميز


----------



## MYEMALS76 (12 أبريل 2010)

دائما المميزين لا يأتون الا بالمميز
http://enviromentalsaftey.blogspot.com/


----------



## khaliduk (6 مايو 2010)

*thanksssssssssssssssssssssssssss*​


----------



## ahmedeng2007 (12 مايو 2010)

ملف رائع جدااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## sherio9 (5 يونيو 2013)

thank youuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu


----------

